# New pictures of Phinneus



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I switched Phinneus over to fleece bedding and bought him an hidey log.




























Of course, in the end, he still prefers his simple tissue box filled with fleece strips, and fleece blankie to sleep under.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He is looking good


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

LarryT said:


> He is looking good


x2 Phinneus is precious!


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

I love that name! And he is definitely super adorable!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's adorable! And like most of us, would rather play with the box than the toy inside.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

so sweet


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

> Of course, in the end, he still prefers his simple tissue box filled with fleece strips, and fleece blankie to sleep under.


Mine do too! In fact I have one now that I stick them in to weigh them. They settle right down once placed in their kleenex box for weighing so I can get a more accurate reading.

Some day I want to get the custom ones, and have each of their pictures on their own box. (see kleenex.com on how to do this)


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

he is so cute!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Adorable! He looks like such a sweet and laid back guy.


----------

